# locusts keep dying



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

hi everyone, got a bit of a head scratcher, i bought a bulk bag of 100 small/medium locusts that arrived on monday, i split the bag 50/50 between me and the g/f and put my half in a kricket keeper with a nice selection of fresh veg, and bug gel, but they all seem to be dying, and not in the usual sort of way either, most of them them are lay on their sides and twitching! i dont know whats wrong with them! i always clean the kricket keepers with f10 and hot water after each batch and change food every couple of days to prevent mold, but i havent got a clue whats causing it or how to stop it, its starting to get bloody exspensive for these little :censor: to just keep dying before their goal in life is complete

if anyone has any ideas on why this is happening or how to stop it i'd be greatly appreciative 

btw the ones at my g/f's are fine as far as i know
: victory:


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

hi mate, maybe the humidity is to high? all that fresh veg in a small cricket keeper will raise the humidity. depends on the size of the tank. also do you have some sticks in there for them to hang from and shed?


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

also are you heating them? they will need it hot. i never give mine bug gel they wont need it if your feeding them fresh foods and it will increase humidity to high


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

hay mate, i'm using the large kricket keeper, and i'm using a milk bottle top to hold the gel, so very little is in their, but they have egg cartons in their for climbing, and no heating is given to them. :bash: i hate livefood


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

silly question but do you was the veg? just when you said they're on their sides twitching the first thing that jumped into my head was insecticide.


----------



## Repidge (Jun 17, 2010)

My guess is both heat and ventilation, I used to keep my locust in a mesh enclosure for maximum ventilation and heat is realy important too. Plus the warmer they are the faster they grow which is always a good thing :2thumb:


----------



## SlinkiSnake (Jun 5, 2008)

*locusts*

Locusts like a dry heat, 4" plus of sand substrate. Fresh grass every day. Grass [email protected] has been cut 2 long ferments n is bad 4 them same as horses. MayB vedgetables r the same? Add long sticks 4 them 2 shed off. Hope this helps


----------



## queenie69 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi,

PLEASE HELP!!

I am having the same problem. I buy 100 bulk medium locust, I have 2 large cicket tubs and I split the locust between both tubs.

I feed them rocket, cucumber, carrots and spring greens, I used to use bug gel but saw that it wasn't a good thing to do.

I use two of the tubes so they can hide, and I have egg cartons in there.

I feed them every other day and the temp is 27 celsius.

I lose on average 15 every other day!!! what am I doing wrong????

Thanks


----------

